# Bug iphone 13 instagram



## Evasif (15 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous, je rencontre un probleme avec les stories instagram. Certaines videos que je regarde m augmente la luminosité de mon iphone au max. Aurait-il un réglage dans mon iphone pour corriger ça ou c est un bug d instagram ? Merci d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## LaJague (16 Juin 2022)

Ça vient de l’appli


----------



## edenpulse (16 Juin 2022)

Ca vient surtout du fait que certaines vidéos sont uploadées (et lues) en HDR et d'autres pas, rien à voir avec un "bug" en soit.


----------

